# Carnaval 2005 (Serra Gardunha)



## dj_alex (31 Jan 2006 às 23:17)

Aqui estão as fotos que tinha dito ao FIL que colocava no forum relativas à Serra da Gardunha com neve no carnaval do ano passado!!
Sinceramente a Serra da Gardunha ficou lindaaaaaaaaaa   
Pelo menos naquela zona nevou à cota de 500m    (a covilha chegou a ficar com neve nos pontos mais altos).  Esperemos que este ano seja igual!!

Fotos da Serra da Gardunha















































As últimas 3 fotos são da mesma altura mas na Serra da Estrela!! A última foto está   
















Um abraço!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2006 às 00:11)

*EXCELENTES!!!*  

Realmente a neve na montanha é muito bonita, a paisagem, o tipo de vegetação, a mudança radical das condições atmosféricas e claro o andar em estradas com verdadeiros abismos ora à esquerda, ora à direita!   

Muito boas, bela prenda de Carnaval que voces tiveram então! Só o facto de abrir a janela da nossa casa e ter um bela montanha assim no horizonte é algo indescrítivel.

Gosto de todas, mas em especial a 6ª e a última.  

Muitos parabéns e obrigado por partilhares as fotos conosco!


----------



## dj_alex (1 Fev 2006 às 09:57)

o servidor da netcabo, mails e página da netcabo deu o berro    

É uma questão de tempo para que a situação esteja resolvida para se poder ver as fotos

Parece que o servido já voltou!!


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2006 às 21:05)

Espectaculares!


----------

